# Sommerville hybrids "Gangnam Style"



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Had reports of good fishing at 2 different spots(hybrids @ Sommerville or whitebass @ Lock & Dam). Decided to go to Lake Sommerville. Happy with the decision I made. Fishing was slow at first but turned on once the sun came up. All fish were caught on live crawfish. Biggest was 28". Almost lost pole when the big one hit. These hybrids are like freight trains, redfish of the freshwater. Came home and wife cooked them up Vietnamese way, fried whole with sweet & sour sauce and steamed with soy sauce & scallions.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

That big one makes all the other hybrids look like they are whitebass. Eventhough there is one whitebass. Hybrids ranged from 19"-28"


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Next time, I'm going with you!!!!! :-D Man good decision. That big one looks like a GIANT!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

wow...... nice Hybrids


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Now that is how my Filipino cooks those big ones. Lots of garlic and sweet red chili sweet and sour sauce. Cook them with the "face on."

Ăn cá rất tốt với gạo thơm Thái Lan.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent fishing! Thanks for the report. Like the way those are prepared.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is a huge Hybrid there H20. Looks like you made the right choice.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice catch and eats!!!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice fish H2O, did the shad run the bank at daylight? It's about "that" time of year.-Mike


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great report, congratz on the catchin!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice wipers H2O!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

That's awesome. Where do you catch them at? along bank? or in deep water?


----------



## Jasonpham (Feb 25, 2013)

*It must be fun on those **hybrids. 
*


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

the steamed fish looks awesome.. enjoy..


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow congrats


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great catch and pics, thanks!!!!!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

@mas, fishing from bank like how you would surf fish.

@JasonPham, they are hella fun to catch!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

You Suck! LOL

Good job buddy!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Don't be jealous Robby. When are we gonna fish again? How your daddy Matt doing? LOL!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats some good lookin fish. If I can get rid of this influenza I am going to see if I remember how to catch fish.


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Congratulation to your catch. Nice and healthy fish.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Don't be jealous Robby. When are we gonna fish again? How your daddy Matt doing? LOL!


He is grouchy always!:rotfl: Jealous? Heck no I am mad...we spent all day out there and caught 4 fish from the boat.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Mattsfishin said:


> Thats some good lookin fish. If I can get rid of this influenza I am going to see if I remember how to catch fish.


When you are over the flu Matt, I can give you a refresher course =P.
J/K, you can probably still outfish me even if you had amnesia. LOL!


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome job... May I ask which state park you were fishing out of?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Not sure what the park is called, just know how to get there. It's somewhere by the dam. Rocky Creek or Overlook? Not sure.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Not sure what the park is called, just know how to get there. It's somewhere by the dam. Rocky Creek or Overlook? Not sure.


Thanks man!!!!


----------



## AggieBB (Feb 10, 2013)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Not sure what the park is called, just know how to get there. It's somewhere by the dam. Rocky Creek or Overlook? Not sure.


You were at Welch Park


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

AggieBB said:


> You were at Welch Park


Nope, I Looked up Welch Park and that's not it. I diddnt go pass the dam. I made a left off of FM1948. Passed Yegua park and Rocky Creek. Looked on map and there is no name for that park.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Nope, I Looked up Welch Park and that's not it. I diddnt go pass the dam. I made a left off of FM1948. Passed Yegua park and Rocky Creek. Looked on map and there is no name for that park.


Thinking about going Friday...mind sharing some tips on rigging and bait that led to your success? I really really appreciate it!!!


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

The fried one looks awesome. What do u bread it in? Could u give a rough recipe?


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice fish..Congrats, but I want the recipe. I have some red fish that would probably taste very good using that recipe..


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Guys, there is really no secret. I just clean the fish(scale & gut) and just fry it in oil. No batter and I score them before frying. The sauce is just your typical sweet & sour sauce that I pour on top of the fried fish. This will work with any fish.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just ain't used to not filleting... Thanks for the alternative!


----------



## AggieBB (Feb 10, 2013)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Nope, I Looked up Welch Park and that's not it. I diddnt go pass the dam. I made a left off of FM1948. Passed Yegua park and Rocky Creek. Looked on map and there is no name for that park.


Interesting. I assumed Welch because I saw some guys bank fishing and catching hybrids there Sunday morning, and that sure looks like the dam in the background of your photo.

Nice fish!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

AggieBB said:


> Interesting. I assumed Welch because I saw some guys bank fishing and catching hybrids there Sunday morning, and that sure looks like the dam in the background of your photo.
> 
> Nice fish!


Yeah, I still haven't found what the name is. BUt thanks for the info, just in case my spot isn't hitting I can try Welch Park.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Bet it's Iron Bridge


----------

